#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  I Love Gardening :but I have small place !!

## Wondergirl

hello Everyone ,

I love doing gardening Especially Vegetable gardening is good for me. Because we are eating chemical effects of vegetables.
That why i am interested on vegetable gardening .But i don't have more knowledge on gardening.




*So guys tell some efficient tips for super gardening ?
*


Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> hello Everyone ,
> 
> I love doing gardening Especially Vegetable gardening is good for me. Because we are eating chemical effects of vegetables.
> That why i am interested on vegetable gardening .But i don't have more knowledge on gardening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So guys tell some efficient tips for super gardening ?
> ...


Choose the best location for your gardening, then choose the right plants make sure that the place is damp so that your plants wouldn't die in the first place.

----------

